# Expanding foam gorilla glue background



## ticmike (Jun 10, 2013)

I've been reading up somewhat on various types of backgrounds and I'm thinking of expanding foam first onto the glass (exo terra vivarium) and holding planters, Cork bark and other bits in place and then using gorilla glue onto the foam to push soil into. 

Am I correct in doing this or have I got it all wrong lol


----------



## redfrogger (Nov 6, 2010)

Most people will use GE 1 silicone or aquarium grade silicone or wood glue called Titebond III smeared onto the hardened foam. Then you press your substrate (peat moss mix usually) on. Remeber to use gloves


----------



## ticmike (Jun 10, 2013)

Ohhh I have aquarium grade silicone, so will use that. 
Thanks, im kinda learning as I go here ;-)


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

Lots of information of what you are trying to do, including the bad things to avoid, on the construction threads...personally, I enjoyed working with the GS, but there are lots of drawbacks...one of them is to not have gloves on....good luck, have fun...


----------



## nate_88 (Dec 3, 2013)

I like the time bond look personally

King N8 88


----------



## Robert.hallam (Oct 26, 2012)

Even though you decided on using silicone im still curious if gorilla glue would havw worked since i have a full bottle laying around at my house, anyone ever tried it??


----------



## Dendrobati (Jul 27, 2012)

Gorilla Glue! 

We recently tested it on one tank and enjoyed working with it WAY more than GS / Silicon / Titebond III. We did a 25 tank build with it over the last couple of weeks. I don't think there is a process equal to it for direct attaching a substrate, like coco fiber, direct to the glass. We also attached our cork with gorilla glue too.

We have pictures on our facebook page of a few of the tanks. 

Brad


----------



## SirKyleP (Dec 7, 2013)

If you are going to use GS I would not recommend gorilla glue on top. Gorilla glue itself will expand a lot on top of the GS. Either go straight up Gorilla Glue, or GS with silicone or titebond. I did the GS with Gorilla glue on top and its hard managing how the gorilla glue expands, and some details I made with the GS were covered because the glue just expanded and created its own pattern.

Just my opinion.


----------



## Dendrobati (Jul 27, 2012)

I found some pictures of two tanks! We had a 'lost city' theme for the tanks....

These are unplanted. 



















It's hard to tell from the pictures, but one piece of cork is very large. Everything is attached with gorilla glue.

Brad


----------

